# Drinking decaffinated tea during IVF



## michelle samantha (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi ladies
I have started long protocol IVF (DR) 17th June, I have been told to stop drinking Tea and Coffee which I have done, but was wondering if it is ok to drink decaffeinated Tea and if so how many cups of decaffeinated tea would be ok to drink a day.

Thanks
Michelle Samantha x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Michelle Samantha

I drank decaf throughout my IVF's. the way I look at it, if you follow the guidelines for pregnancy from the NHS (http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/917.aspx?categoryid=54&subcategoryid=130#close) you can't go too far wrong! With regards to caffeine, they say: "You should limit caffeine.... - avoid having more than 200mg of caffeine a day." I gave up drinking caffeinated tea and coffee a couple of years ago, and have been drinking decaf ever since.

All the best with your cycle.

xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I would say that you are better to avoid the decaf too if you can, or to find out the process used to decaf it, as chemicals are sometimes used. I found that a good alternative to tea is Redbush (Rooibosch) which you add milk to you if you like and which has all the good things of tea but is naturally caffeine-free.  I gave up normal tea and coffee when I started on the IVF trail, and it didn't take long until I much preferred Redbush - in fact, I still drink it now instead of ordinary tea.

Good luck with your tx.     

Ellie


----------



## michelle samantha (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Thank you very much for your replies, I must admit I do love my tea and coffee but I don't mind giving it up if it helps me get a BFP.
Cay23 thank you for the link I will have a read of that, I want to do everything I can to make this treatment successful.
Ellie thank you I will get some of that, I have never heard of that before can you get it from normal supermarkets or is it from health shops.
Thank you hopefully luck will be on my side, fingers crossed for a BFP
Michelle Samantha x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

You can buy it in health food shops but a lot of especially larger supermarkets have it too (eg our local large Tesco).  If you go to a health food shop, you should even be able to get an organic kind if you like,  There are various makes so it is worth trying different ones to see if there is one you prefer.
Good luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree redbush is a good alternative. It can take a bit of getting used to but I love it now. I also drink twinings 'revitalise lemon and ginger'  in the morning, gives you a real boost.

Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## michelle samantha (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Ellie and littlewhisper
I will definetly get some the weekend but  I will probably put milk in it, will try Tesco first but if I cant get it from there I will pop to the health shop.  you never know I might prefer that to normal tea.
Thank you ladies for your good luck messages, I got everything crossed.
Michelle Samantha
xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I always drink my redbush with milk and I love it.  In fact, I think it's time to go and put the kettle on...  

Good luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------

